
Ask HN: Dark Sky is gone. How can it be rebuild sustainably? - GuardLlama
What I want: Weather applications on my smartphones without necessarily sharing my current location. If I do share my location, I don&#x27;t want my location data to be sold or shared.<p>What else I want: Privacy respecting mobile applications for other use cases. But let&#x27;s start with the weather.<p>I noticed today on my Android phone that Dark Sky was finally shut off and no longer received weather data. A few Google&#x2F;DuckDuckBingo searches suggested there is no clear privacy oriented successor weather app with similar functionality.  Any future successors that come from Kickstarter or cool startup kids will fall victim to the same scenario.<p>Are there any projects working on these areas now, like a 501(c)(3) that&#x27;s both more modern and less rigid than the FSF? Billions of people just want to know the weather.
======
auslegung
Here are some options, saw this article shortly after posting my last comment
here [https://www.theverge.com/21307332/dark-sky-alternatives-
weat...](https://www.theverge.com/21307332/dark-sky-alternatives-weather-apps-
apple-android)

------
auslegung
It isn't an app, but would you be satisfied to check a website like
weather.gov, or the many other weather websites? If they want to track you you
could get an ad/tracker blocker.

~~~
GuardLlama
That's an option, the NWS is the United States is good and I suspect other
countries have similar organizations.

------
uberman
How do you want to pay for the app and the infrastructure to deliver the data?
In my experience the overwhelming number of users expect to get apps for free
and data for free

~~~
GuardLlama
Dark Sky had no issues charging a fair subscription fee for their app, and it
got the acquired by Apple.

